# Az éttermébe <betérő> vendégek...



## LeBro

Jó napot kívánok!

Szeretném megkérdezni, mit jelent "betérő "pontosan az alábbi mondatban:

Az éttermébe *betérő *vendégek közel háromszázféle italból választhattak.

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## Zsanna

Üdv LeBro!

Betérni valahova = bemenni valahova, csak egy kicsit választékosabb, "színesebb". 
(Van még más színonimája is, de a jelen esetben ez a legjobb.)


----------



## LeBro

Köszönöm szépen, Zsanna!


----------

